# Starting my first day of Kyokushin Tomorrow. Any tips or advice from all of you badass’s out there?



## The Saxon (Oct 5, 2018)

I have been doing mma off and on since 2008 which is when I made my mma debut. I competed in Amatuer boxing as well. Played college football. Have a brown belt in ATA TKD which I don’t even consider myself a rank in anything. I decided to be brave and drop everything and train full time in Kyokushin with a serious desire to make this my life long journey. I have aspirations in competing in professional kickboxing along with Kyokushin tournaments as well. Tomorrow is my first lesson with my Sensei. Any tips and advice from anyone with experience? Also tips on reaching my goals in this field? Thank you so much guys! 
OSU!


----------



## JR 137 (Oct 5, 2018)

You seem to have quite a bit of MA experience, so I genuinely only have one piece of advice:

Listen to your sensei.

Do that, and everything will work itself out. Having previous experience makes that difficult some times. Not because we think we know better than the teacher, but because we’re used to doing things a certain way and aren’t thinking big picture.


----------



## Headhunter (Oct 5, 2018)

Just do as your told really. If they tell you to do something that contradicts your other stuff the do it. It's their class you follow their rules. Later on you can decide whether you like it or not


----------



## _Simon_ (Oct 6, 2018)

The Saxon said:


> I have been doing mma off and on since 2008 which is when I made my mma debut. I competed in Amatuer boxing as well. Played college football. Have a brown belt in ATA TKD which I don’t even consider myself a rank in anything. I decided to be brave and drop everything and train full time in Kyokushin with a serious desire to make this my life long journey. I have aspirations in competing in professional kickboxing along with Kyokushin tournaments as well. Tomorrow is my first lesson with my Sensei. Any tips and advice from anyone with experience? Also tips on reaching my goals in this field? Thank you so much guys!
> OSU!


Osu mate 

Welcome to the forum, and good stuff! I reckon you'll fit right in there. Love the enthusiasm too!

I come from Kyokushin and got alot out of the training. You'll be fine with the contact with your experience. The Japanese terminology will take a bit to get used to, but what the other guys said, listen to your Sensei and follow his guidance. Always respond with osu, and don't hesitate to ask questions there (at the appropriate times of course! If you're in the midst of some intense drills/combos maybe wait till you're finished).

There will be stuff done maybe a bit differently to what you're used to, just do it the way you're asked and be patient with yourself. I've always found it much harder to break old habits than making new ones, so take your time with it.

I never did full contact tournaments, but ask around the dojo and find out who had been successful in them, and learn from them!

Enjoy your first session, let us know how it goes!

Osu


----------



## Buka (Oct 6, 2018)

Welcome to MT, bro.

Just go have fun, everything else is just details.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 6, 2018)

As easily the most badass of the bandasses on this forum, my sincere advice is don’t squeal when you’re hit. It doesn’t look or sound very badass. 

Other than that, what everyone else said.


----------



## The Saxon (Oct 6, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> You seem to have quite a bit of MA experience, so I genuinely only have one piece of advice:
> 
> Listen to your sensei.
> 
> Do that, and everything will work itself out. Having previous experience makes that difficult some times. Not because we think we know better than the teacher, but because we’re used to doing things a certain way and aren’t thinking big picture.


Yes that’s exactly what I will do. I have never done karate in my life. I’m going in there as if I know nothing which I don’t about Karate. I’m tough in great physical shape and I have been in the ring. I do think this is right up my alley. I have been doing bare knuckle jumping pushups to strengthen my knuckles. I will do everything my Sensei tells me. If he told me to run on the freeway I’ll do it.


----------



## The Saxon (Oct 6, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> As easily the most badass of the bandasses on this forum, my sincere advice is don’t squeal when you’re hit. It doesn’t look or sound very badass.
> 
> Other than that, what everyone else said.


Awesome thank you sir!


----------



## The Saxon (Oct 6, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> As easily the most badass of the bandasses on this forum, my sincere advice is don’t squeal when you’re hit. It doesn’t look or sound very badass.
> 
> Other than that, what everyone else said.


Thank you sir


----------



## The Saxon (Oct 6, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> Osu mate
> 
> Welcome to the forum, and good stuff! I reckon you'll fit right in there. Love the enthusiasm too!
> 
> ...


Thank you sir! You guys are awesome!


----------



## The Saxon (Oct 6, 2018)

Eventually during my training I will cross train with boxing. I have boxing experience but later down the road when I’m ready my goals are to translate into professional kickboxing. But I want to go as far as I can in Kyokushin full contact tournaments too. I want to be a world champion and I believe in myself and my hard work and my discipline with my body. If I listen to my Sensei and do all the extra things outside of the dojo I will win a world title.


----------



## The Saxon (Oct 6, 2018)

Becoming a karate world champion is my dream along with being a kickboxing world champion. I want to dedicate my life to this beautiful art of Kyokushin till the wheels fall off. It’s going to be one hell of a journey and I’m excited. OSU!!!


----------



## Headhunter (Oct 6, 2018)

The Saxon said:


> Eventually during my training I will cross train with boxing. I have boxing experience but later down the road when I’m ready my goals are to translate into professional kickboxing. But I want to go as far as I can in Kyokushin full contact tournaments too. I want to be a world champion and I believe in myself and my hard work and my discipline with my body. If I listen to my Sensei and do all the extra things outside of the dojo I will win a world title.


Honestly sounds like you're spreading it to thin. Pick one and dedicate yourself to it. They're both different games. It's very hard to become a world champ in multiple styles. I mean you want to do karate then start boxing because you want to compete in kickboxing....kind of all over the place isn't it


----------



## Buka (Oct 8, 2018)

The Saxon said:


> . I have been doing bare knuckle jumping pushups to strengthen my knuckles. I will do everything my Sensei tells me. If he told me to run on the freeway I’ll do it.



Keep up the bare knuckle jumping pushups, I’ve been doing them my whole career, I’ve found they put a nice pop in all punching.
And....if your Sensei tells you run on the freeway humbly ask him to demonstrate so you make sure you get it correct. Then ask again to make doubly sure. Us Senseis are good that way.


----------



## Headhunter (Oct 8, 2018)

Buka said:


> Keep up the bare knuckle jumping pushups, I’ve been doing them my whole career, I’ve found they put a nice pop in all punching.
> And....if your Sensei tells you run on the freeway humbly ask him to demonstrate so you make sure you get it correct. Then ask again to make doubly sure. Us Senseis are good that way.


Yeah tbh some instructors I've seen probably would ask them to do that and some students would do it as well


----------



## JR 137 (Oct 8, 2018)

Buka said:


> Keep up the bare knuckle jumping pushups, I’ve been doing them my whole career, I’ve found they put a nice pop in all punching.
> And....if your Sensei tells you run on the freeway humbly ask him to demonstrate so you make sure you get it correct. Then ask again to make doubly sure. Us Senseis are good that way.


I take it you’re not the sensei who told Willie Williams to fight a bear?


----------



## pdg (Oct 8, 2018)

Well it's definitely been more than a day, I wonder how the op's first day went?


----------



## Hanzou (Oct 8, 2018)

If you're going to do Karate, Kyokushin is always a solid choice. Good luck, and get ready for some hard knocks.


----------



## Buka (Oct 8, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> I take it you’re not the sensei who told Willie Williams to fight a bear?



Lol, no. I never asked of my students something I never did myself, save for one thing. Graduate college.


----------



## pdg (Oct 8, 2018)

Buka said:


> Lol, no. I never asked of my students something I never did myself, save for one thing. Graduate college.



Graduating college isn't going to help much in a fight - unless you throw that pointy hat thing at them and catch with a corner


----------



## drop bear (Oct 8, 2018)

pdg said:


> Graduating college isn't going to help much in a fight - unless you throw that pointy hat thing at them and catch with a corner



Helps if you lose.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 8, 2018)

pdg said:


> Graduating college isn't going to help much in a fight - unless you throw that pointy hat thing at them and catch with a corner


Mortarboard as shuriken.


----------



## Headhunter (Oct 8, 2018)

pdg said:


> Graduating college isn't going to help much in a fight - unless you throw that pointy hat thing at them and catch with a corner


Nah but it'll help afterwards if you're a law student


----------



## _Simon_ (Oct 29, 2018)

Hey how has your first few weeks of training been going @The Saxon? Curious


----------

